# (SOLVED) no net in system (worked in livecd) Realtek 8168

## BlackMan890

Hello there.

I was setting up Gentoo in one of my machines and I could make the ethernet work in livecd by using net-setup > Wired > dhcp but when I boot my system, the dhcpcd doesnt work. I get timeout.

I tried manually typing in the ip and it says it is ok (ie. unpluggin the ethernet will give a message) I still dont get any network activity.

This is when using the internal Ethernet controller

(specification): http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ConRoeXFire-eSATA2

So I tried putting in an ethernet card (worked in another linux system) but when I try to compile the r1000 driver on the cd I get 2 error messages in code (missing ')' befour string constant and passing incompatible pointer)

I did not find the driver with the following command:

```
find /lib/modules/2.6.19-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

Ethernet card: http://www.tridata.com.hk/product_content/Network/Langiga_P1000.htm

I did NOT do the following commands for the second eth (eth1) as explained in the guide because I didn't know if it mattered since the driver wouldn't compile:

 *what I did NOT do for the second eth1 (the ethernet card) but did for the onboard lan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please help me set up the internet.

Sincerely:

Jonatan Nilsson

IcelandLast edited by BlackMan890 on Thu Jun 14, 2007 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TemplarKnight

Are the needed kernel modules loaded in each case (lsmod) ? Are there any debugging info in dmesg or /var/log/messages??

----------

## sandcrawler

I second templar's notion.  You should make sure the the modules are installed and loaded.  The easiest way to fix this would be to either determine the modules on the live cd (R8169??)  or just go to /usr/src/linux, make menuconfig, and then find the device driver section and enable all the gigabit ethernet cards as modules.  If that doesn't work I'm sure you could post the output of "lsmod | grep eth"  and "dmesg | grep eth" on the livecd and the non-working install and if that doesn't clue you in there someone here can look at it and help you out.

----------

## BlackMan890

Thank you for this quick reply.

However I don't think this is a module problem. Here is the lsmod from the none-net-system and the livecd:

none-net-system lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                     7216  0 

r8169                  16264  0 

eth1394                12036  0 

tg3                    83716  0 

e1000                  86720  0 

nfs                    78780  0 

lockd                  39048  1 nfs

sunrpc                 94780  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   134380  0 

raid10                 15744  0 

raid1                  15104  0 

raid0                   6016  0 

dm_mirror              12436  0 

dm_mod                 30028  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4612  0 

sata_mv                11144  0 

ata_piix                7300  0 

ahci                   12036  0 

sata_qstor              4868  0 

sata_vsc                3972  0 

sata_uli                3076  0 

sata_sis                3716  0 

sata_sx4                8068  0 

sata_nv                 9092  0 

sata_via                4612  0 

sata_svw                3716  0 

sata_sil24              8068  0 

sata_sil                5384  0 

sata_promise            6276  0 

libata                 60564  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,

sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   14084  0 

ohci1394               24240  0 

ieee1394               52024  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8064  0 

usbhid                 14688  0 

ohci_hcd               13444  0 

uhci_hcd               14732  0 

usb_storage            54848  0 

ehci_hcd               19596  0 

usbcore                73608  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

livecd lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

eth1394                12548  0 

r8169                  17032  0 

rtc                     7476  0 

tg3                    88324  0 

e1000                  90432  0 

nfs                    85180  0 

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0 

raid10                 16384  0 

raid1                  15872  0 

raid0                   6272  0 

dm_mirror              13008  0 

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4868  0 

sata_mv                11656  0 

ata_piix                8072  0 

ahci                   11268  0 

sata_qstor              4996  0 

sata_vsc                4100  0 

sata_uli                3204  0 

sata_sis                3844  0 

sata_sx4                8452  0 

sata_nv                 4740  0 

sata_via                4868  0 

sata_svw                3844  0 

sata_sil24              8708  0 

sata_sil                5384  0 

sata_promise            6276  0 

libata                 61460  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,

sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15364  0 

ohci1394               24880  0 

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0 

usbhid                 29792  0 

ohci_hcd               13572  0 

uhci_hcd               15240  0 

usb_storage            57280  0 

ehci_hcd               19976  0 

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

01:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL] (rev a2)
```

As you can probably see is that the same modules are listen in both times (different sizes but still).

EDIT:

dmesg from non-net-system

```
eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8f4e000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth2: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8f50400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19
```

dmesg from livecd

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c4a000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8c4c400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c4a000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8c4c400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

r8169: eth1: link down

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth1: link down

r8169: eth0: link up
```

I am not seeing any module difference :SLast edited by BlackMan890 on Thu Jun 14, 2007 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TemplarKnight

Does ifconfig -a list all the net interfaces?

----------

## BlackMan890

in the non-net-system:

YES it does list all the eth  :Smile: 

dmesg from non-net-system

```
eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8f4e000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth2: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8f50400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19
```

dmesg from livecd

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c4a000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8c4c400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c4a000, 00:13:8f:e7:ad:69, IRQ 17

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8c4c400, 00:e0:4c:40:10:fd, IRQ 19

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

r8169: eth1: link down

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth1: link down

r8169: eth0: link up
```

----------

## TemplarKnight

So the problem is with dhcp alone?

Can you set manually the interface though ifconfig?

----------

## BlackMan890

I tried the following:

```
# ifconfig eth0 down

#ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 broadcast 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

ifconfig eth0 up
```

But I still couldn't connect to the outside world, tried pinging 192.168.1.1 but all packets were lost, I could not ping another address on the internet because it sayd that network unreachable.

Please help me with this.

In livecd I would run net-setup but that is not available now...

Sincerely:

Jónatan Nilsson

----------

## TemplarKnight

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 broadcast 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> 

 

use this: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 

or avoid totally the broadcast thing.

To access the internet, you should also use

```
route add default gw <your-gw-here>
```

and configure properly the /etc/resolv.conf file.

----------

## BlackMan890

I did the following:

```
# ifconfig down

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0

# route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

I did not change the resolv.conf since I did not know if there was anything to change (there were only 2 lines: search & nameserver 192.168.1.1). I still couldn't ping anyone.

----------

## TemplarKnight

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

> I did the following:
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig down
> 
> ...

 

After that you need to bring the interface up, i.e.

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

You need to add your nameserver in the resolv.conf file if you want name resolution (i.e. access google.com using the name and not the ip address)

----------

## BlackMan890

 *TemplarKnight wrote:*   

> After that you need to bring the interface up, i.e.
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
> ```
> ...

 

the only thing in resolv.conf is the following:

```
search

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

192.168.1.1 is the router so I think that is ok. it has the exact same settings as when I run the livecd.

still nothing  :Sad: 

----------

## TemplarKnight

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

>  *TemplarKnight wrote:*   After that you need to bring the interface up, i.e.
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
> ```
> ...

 

remove the search line, you just need the nameserver.

Are you able to ping 192.168.1.1 or any other lan pc?

----------

## BlackMan890

 *TemplarKnight wrote:*   

> remove the search line, you just need the nameserver.
> 
> Are you able to ping 192.168.1.1 or any other lan pc?

 

ok, I removed the search line, I can not ping 192.168.1.1, I only get: destination host unreachable and the same I get with every computer in the network.

The gateway command you asked me to run is the following:

# routa add default gw 192.168.1.1

Still no connection  :Sad: 

----------

## Monkeh

*sigh*

Try actually reading the output you paste..

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

> dmesg from non-net-system
> 
> ```
> eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)
> 
> ...

 

You want eth1 or eth2. eth0 is a 1394 device and won't get you anywhere.

----------

## BlackMan890

It is working now  :Very Happy: 

lol, so embarrassing  :Embarassed: 

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I Have a few questions related to the livecd vs actual system.  I have two fire wire ports on my system and I have long been used to ignoring  address that look like this HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-E4-D5-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00, but I have been wondering lately if there is anyway to renumber interfaces.  For instance in the live cd my actual network cards are eth0 and eth1, but when I boot from the genkernel my firewire ports become eth0 and eth1.

I tend to keep the firewire ports turned off and it would be nice if I new a way to enumerate them in a way that felt appropriate. Is this impossible? 

I am working through a very similar problem to the one above, but I am going to gather some information before posting in a little bit.  I want to make sure that I have the right modules installed before I ask to many questions.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

Alright as previously posted I am having a problem under

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

I generally use the genkernel to get a system off the ground.  Optimizing the kernel config for future revisions after everything is set up.

pretty much we have the same issue as above. In the blackbox livecd everything seems to work fine, but network will not go hot once I have booted in to the genkernel.  I have taken the time to get you information asked for above in hopes to speed up any advice.

A little background

The system is an Asus P5N32-SLI Premium and a Core2Duo the chipset for the board is an NForce590i with dual gigbit ethernet jacks on the backside.  I also have 2 IEEE1394 ports attached the motherboard and the genkernel comes with Ethernet/IEEE1394 enabled (but lacked my sata driver support by default go figure)

In the liveCD eth0 and eth1 are the gigbit ports while eth2 and eth3 are the 1394 ports. In the genkernel the numbers are reversed 0 and 1 being the 1394 ports and the 2&3 the ethernet.  This is determined by the mac adresses as 1394 ports macs are sufixed with several zero's

I have tried to bring up eth2 and eth3 manuall and apply dhcpcd.  When this did not work I assigned eth2 192.168.1.9 an available address at the time then added a route to my gw.  The resolv.conf points to the gw already

cat < resolv.conf

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

```

ifconfig eth2 192.168.1.9

route add default gw 192.168.1.1 

```

The above did not help any.  It left me with an empty routing table and a Destination Host Unreachable when trying to ping the gw.    I am going to post my lspci and lsmod information in just a second. I have to restart the other genkernel in to livecd mode so I can ssh in and copy paste the information.

dmesg.genkernel | grep eth

```

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

forcedeth.c Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

forcedeth using HIGHDMA

eth2: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:11.0

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth3: forcedeth.c subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:12.0

```

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

Ifconfig.livecd

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:63:2B

          inet addr:192.168.1.9  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fe67:632b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1947 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:407234 (397.6 Kb)  TX bytes:615342 (600.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:6F:55

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fe67:6f55/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7084 (6.9 Kb)  TX bytes:2390 (2.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xa000

eth2      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3C-00-91-05-7C-B1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth3      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-E4-D5-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

ifconfig.genkernel

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3C-00-91-05-7C-B1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2324 (2.2 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-E4-D5-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2324 (2.2 Kb)

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:63:2B

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:7 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xa000

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:6F:55

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:7 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

lsmod livecd

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  184992  14

sg                     20840  0

eth1394                12552  0

forcedeth              28292  0

rtc                     7552  0

tg3                    87364  0

e1000                  90944  0

nfs                    87224  0

lockd                  43760  1 nfs

sunrpc                106632  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   128912  0

dm_mirror              12224  0

dm_mod                 32848  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4996  0

sata_mv                12296  0

ata_piix                8456  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              5188  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3076  0

sata_sis                3652  0

sata_sx4                8388  0

sata_nv                 5060  3

sata_via                4740  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8580  0

sata_sil                5704  0

sata_promise            6852  0

libata                 61472  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_v

ia,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16452  0

ohci1394               24008  0

ieee1394               56440  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8576  0

usbhid                 29728  0

ohci_hcd               13892  0

uhci_hcd               16080  0

usb_storage            59648  0

ehci_hcd               20744  0

usbcore                84648  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

lsmod genkernel

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    14496  0 

snd_emu10k1           125024  0

snd_rawmidi            31008  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        111448  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                7296  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device         13076  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_util_mem            9728  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              14856  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hda_intel          26272  0 

snd_hda_codec         200192  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                83848  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              28680  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd                    66408  9 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,s

nd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         14864  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

nvidia               5430612  0 [permanent]

emu10k1_gp              8832  0

gameport               21392  2 emu10k1_gp

8250_pnp               16384  0

pcspkr                  7936  0

forcedeth              48648  0

i2c_nforce2            10752  0

i2c_core               28672  1 i2c_nforce2

eth1394                24584  0

sg                     37672  0

tg3                   111236  0

e1000                 125760  0

nfs                   235056  0

lockd                  70832  1 nfs

sunrpc                174920  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   166096  0

raid10                 27392  0

raid1                  27648  0 

raid0                  12288  0

dm_mirror              25920  0

dm_mod                 64912  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   28548  0

ohci1394               39368  0

ieee1394              106488  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17664  0 

usbhid                 41888  0 

ff_memless             10376  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               25092  0 

uhci_hcd               29208  0 

usb_storage            88896  0 

ehci_hcd               34700  0 

usbcore               142512  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

Finally lspci which is the same on both systems

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0071 (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007f (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0075 (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 006f (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0076 (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0078 (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0079 (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007a (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007b (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007c (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007d (rev a1)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0292 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

03:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

03:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

03:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0292 (rev a1)

```

I hope all this helps. I will keep looking on my end as well.

----------

